# Magicshine monteer or gloworm xdv or ???



## jebx (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello 
About to buy my first lights….. 
So what should i go for .. 

And recommend me also a helmet light..

i looked at outbounds lights... but will be hit with taxes, as i am located in Denmark, europe

Riding fast single track, no crazy hucks or jumps...
Would be nice if battery time is long...

Thanks !


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

Magicshine MOH55 (floody wide beam) for the bars and a MJ906 for the helmet? Alternatively a Monteer 5000 for the bar (still wide beam, but more throw).



jebx said:


> i looked at outbounds lights... but will be hit with taxes, as i am located in Denmark, europe


Additionally, you'd have to pay hefty shipping charges.... it's 50 USD to germany. A Bummer.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

biking_tg said:


> Magicshine MOH55 (floody wide beam) for the bars and a MJ906 for the helmet? Alternatively a Monteer 5000 for the bar (still wide beam, but more throw).
> 
> Additionally, you'd have to pay hefty shipping charges.... it's 50 USD to germany. A Bummer.


Hope you don't mind if I ask for some of the details/specifications you considered when choosing the MOH55 (bar) and MJ906s (helmet) combo as a recommendation for jebx. Curious about your reasoning for such a floody setup? Thanks!
Mole


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> Hope you don't mind if I ask for some of the details/specifications you considered when choosing the MOH55 (bar) and MJ906s (helmet) combo as a recommendation for jebx. Curious about your reasoning for such a floody setup? Thanks!
> Mole


Well jebx said he looked at outbound lights (and it sounds like import VAT is the main reason for not ordering). Those offer plenty of light at a wide beam angle. One could of course combine the MOH55 with a Gloworm on the helmet for a spottier helmet light. According to a german mtb mag, the MJ906 has 180-200 max lux (@10 m) at full power, which would give enough throw for the helmet.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

biking_tg said:


> Well jebx said he looked at outbound lights (and it sounds like import VAT is the main reason for not ordering). Those offer plenty of light at a wide beam angle. One could of course combine the MOH55 with a Gloworm on the helmet for a spottier helmet light. According to a german mtb mag, the MJ906 has 180-200 max lux (@10 m) at full power, which would give enough throw for the helmet.


Thanks! Bar options only confused me because MS classifies the MOH55 as a headlamp instead of a bike light, Monteer 5000 looks like a good option. Hard to predict what kind of stable output you'll end up with from the higher powered MS lights so I tend not to trust others published test results unless they include the entire operation duration (that bikelightcheckers website you linked in another thread was excellent). More confusing for me was the 906 (was this the new 2 emitter version?) as a helmet light mostly because I prefer a narrower more focused beam for helmet use. I have a Monteer 3500 I've not finished testing yet that MS claims has a 31000 cd value (ends up being about equal to a Gloworm XS once it degrades to its stable level) that would be worth the OP's time to look at if he wants a higher throw option + the Gloworm option for a high throw light with more adjustability.
Mole


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks! Bar options only confused me because MS classifies the MOH55 as a headlamp instead of a bike light, Monteer 5000 looks like a good option. Hard to predict what kind of stable output you'll end up with from the higher powered MS lights so I tend not to trust others published test results unless they include the entire operation duration (that bikelightcheckers website you linked in another thread was excellent). More confusing for me was the 906 (was this the new 2 emitter version?) as a helmet light mostly because I prefer a narrower more focused beam for helmet use. I have a Monteer 3500 I've not finished testing yet that MS claims has a 31000 cd value (ends up being about equal to a Gloworm XS once it degrades to its stable level) that would be worth the OP's time to look at if he wants a higher throw option + the Gloworm option for a high throw light with more adjustability.
> Mole


In a german forum, a few people bought the MOH55 as bar mounted light and are quite happy in combination with a throwier helmet light. Of course, there is always a better option, but that is more pricey. The lux values for the 906 (the old version 5 LED light) in that test were giving as ranging from max 200 lux to stable 180 lux (with cooling/air flow; without cooling it goes down to 60 lux).
I recommended the 906, because it just has the most throw (when comparing 900, 902, 906; see the lux/beam width comparison at action-led-lights). Of course a 3500 will be better in terms of throw, but again more expensive and i suspect the MS 906 B OP Version has the better thermal design with its massive cooling fins compared to the Monteer 3500 .
Choosing a bike light is a process with high risk of getting stuck in an analysis paralysis situation...


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

I have no complaints about my magicshine.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

biking_tg said:


> Choosing a bike light is a process with high risk of getting stuck in an analysis paralysis situation...


Very true! I'm good with your explanation of why you chose the lights you recommended. I just threw the Monteer 3500 out there as an alternative that I thought might meet the OP's needs. Option that best fits the OP's needs ultimately up to him to decide.



biking_tg said:


> I recommended the 906, because it just has the most throw (when comparing 900, 902, 906; see the lux/beam width comparison at action-led-lights).


I've not been able to find that information on the Action site for quite awhile. Did they move that to a different spot on the site?
Mole


----------



## biking_tg (Dec 27, 2018)

MRMOLE said:


> I've not been able to find that information on the Action site for quite awhile. Did they move that to a different spot on the site?


I don't know, i bookmarked it a while ago: BIKE LIGHT BEAM PATTERNS. 
Edit: can be found when selecting the Tab MORE>FAQ


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

biking_tg said:


> I don't know, i bookmarked it a while ago: BIKE LIGHT BEAM PATTERNS.
> Edit: can be found when selecting the Tab MORE>FAQ


Found it, Thanks!
Mole


----------



## jebx (Jan 31, 2015)

i just went for the Magicshine monteer 8000 and the outbound lightning hangover.. ..........exciting!.....


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a Monteer 8000S, and while the high setting is fun to show off, it’s quite useless for any normal riding. In fact, even on Medium the Monteer is a little overpowering, with lots of hard shadows and glare, even when paired with a good helmet light. The light head is surprisingly compact, but the battery is a hog.

I decided to try a XSV since I already have a X2 helmet light, and honestly the Gloworm setup feels like it works better for me. Somehow the 3400 lumens of the XSV feels plenty bright compared to the Monteer. And the use of a common ecosystem where one wireless remote can control both lights, one extra battery pack can serve either light, etc is very helpful. I find myself dropping down to low for more climbs, which also increases battery life.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

DrPete said:


> I decided to try a XSV since I already have a X2 helmet light, and honestly the Gloworm setup feels like it works better for me. Somehow the 3400 lumens of the XSV feels plenty bright compared to the Monteer. And the use of a common ecosystem where one wireless remote can control both lights, one extra battery pack can serve either light, etc is very helpful. I find myself dropping down to low for more climbs, which also increases battery life.


If you don't need/want every last extra lumen and there's nothing special about the beam pattern (think Outbound) that makes sense. I'm not sure there's really very many people who even need all the XSV's 3400 lumens so the more flexible Gloworm (adjustable beam via changeable optics, programmable preset output levels) with its superior UI (wireless remote, Hi/Low alternate UI program, easier vertical aiming) would work better for most people + it's less money. Considering all my Gloworms have a nice flat regulated output unlike the 50-60% of max that my Monteer 3500 stabilizes at it's probably a good bet that there's not near the difference in actual max output that their MFG output ratings would indicate anyway.
Mole


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

This was my season of experimenting with lights so I did pick up the outbounds too. The beam is pretty incredible and I will say that the Hangover/Evo combo is pretty amazing for general-purpose riding. I think the added punch of the Gloworm setup inspires more confidence to go fast on tougher trails.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

DrPete said:


> This was my season of experimenting with lights so I did pick up the outbounds too. The beam is pretty incredible and I will say that the Hangover/Evo combo is pretty amazing for general-purpose riding. I think the added punch of the Gloworm setup inspires more confidence to go fast on tougher trails.


With the limited use I have so far (I've been off the bike for a month now with a broken shoulder) with the EVO my opinion is the Hangover is not the best match for that light. I was far happier running the EVO with the Monteer 3500 (equivalent throw to GW XS at stable output) than the Hangover when the speeds increased. Since you have more powerful lights for the helmet I'd be curious to hear what you think of the EVO's performance paired with your X2 or better yet an XS if you have one of those. 
Mole


----------

